# DC's Randoms/odds



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello,

I think I've shown this wall before, but now it's getting painted up, so here it is in it's current state:

























These are for the CircularDisplay thread I did a while ago. Flame inserts basically.

























This, er....well I've dubbed it 'FishLips'. Er..experimental sculpt.

























Toodles,
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Olla,

Here's my first ever building I made. I'm surprised it's lasted this long. I remember thinking at the time 'aw crud, this ain't working!' The bit I was proudest the most about was the staircase which was modelled to be broken but in the end really got busted up, lol.

























Ok now back to Present day....Painting....that wall.....
























Those side blocks were done with Charadon Granite, Drybrush with Codex Grey, then Fortress Grey, wash with Ogryn Flesh, then back in slightly with Fortress again (Generally speaking, still playing around. The other bricks etc need doing so it can be more balanced looking).

































By this stage, it's had a coat of varnish. I'm trying to go for a red/brown with those other bricks, so washes of brown are going on (too red). And a 'cold coffee' looking colour for some of the other bricks, drybrush slighly. A Sandy colour for the lines (needs wash and fine lining). Brown wash for between the paving slabs. Touch ups around the small gritty dirt.

















Still lots to do to it, so I better get back to it!
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Ok, Got some progress to share. I've tried to take lots of pics of this as I've been doing it and I've found it a tricky task. Pausing to take pics interupts the painting sessions. Anyway I got a bunch with different stages done. It's a bit jumbled so I'll try to explain in order.









The brick lines were done with a yellowy/sandy highlight (drybrush) with a more browner undershadow line to give it that 3-D look.








The red bricks were being trouble, but finally after loads of washes and drybrushing they're more red rather than that purpley/red it was before. It's having brown washes added progressively. The more cold-coffee coloured bricks have had some drybrushing with again a sandy colour and a brown to darken the lower edges of them. Some dabbing techniques used generally everwhere.








the finer grit has been a pain too, so tidying up bits, like that slab on the floor and smaller stones etc.
Now to follow up on a mate needing help with pigments I decided to take this a stage further. Also it'll help knock down some of that bright cartoony colours. I'm deliberately going over the top on the floor as I want to make sure I get used to the weathering.
















Some muck along the top to help balance everything out.
















And that's how it generally looks, not so bold. Just needs a few more adjustments and should be pretty much done. Maybe put some graffiti or something. Either way, I don't want to spend too much longer on this as I've been requested to do a tutorial which would be more worth while.
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I really like that Dusty, it has good colour variation and is distinctive without it looking strange. I think some graffiti would make it look good too, maybe a poster or bullet holes? Might want to consider some more rubble/debris around the base area but not too much, just a pile around one of the corners possibly? You going to do more pieces like this one?


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
Sorry for delay. Moo - aye, done some bullet holes, will do a poster and some other graphic with blood spatter.
On to something I've kept under wraps for quite a while.opcorn:

































-Dust :bye:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

uhhhh....

what the f*ck is that dusty? its still cool though...street light?...


:read: *news today, a wall has been destroyed...abandoned home - gang hideout...Something Strange...new light pole design, could save millions* :biggrin:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Clearly Fallen it is a Pylon 

Looking good as always Dusty, keep up the sexcellent work.

Grish


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks great! The Wall is fantastic and the energy rod type piece is really cool. I love how that came together.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,
Many thanks to you guys for comments, cheers (and beers if yah got one).
In the previous pics, the cylinder part was covered with masking tape. Behold what's underneath:








It's a Cryostasis tube and inside are skulls. Shake the thing and they float about. Other things could be put in there like a brain, skull +spine, head (shorter cylinder), Dice, anything small really. If you've seen the Warpshell project, you'll see the experiments with colour liquids. Electrics/lights is another option. Or if you've seen that film the rock, you could have some crazy nuclear device thing inside. It's possible to run air through this thing creating bubbles.




Dustman :victory:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

That really is good. What liquid did you use, and any ideas if it'll have long term effects on the paint of the skulls? Or on the plastic of the skulls themselves? Would really suck to have the paint start flaking off.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
Long term effect of paint - If varnished, they'll be fine
Liquid - Cryo juice

Here's some other stuff.
New set of bases (7 different ones) with GW base stuck on as examples:

















Now that darn wall.
Here are those bullet holes. 2 sets, one on either side of wall:








And a poster. First the area had to be scratched smooth to remove the texture paint. Care not to scratch too deep past primer.

















Woodles,
Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

:lazy2:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Looking really cool, Dusty. You certainly are one of the more talented members on Heresy! It wouldn't be the same without you, mate. Certainly plus rep! Keep it up!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That looks awesome, +Rep!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers Guys, very kind 
Here's a dwarf near finished. The staff, beard and some other areas need touching up. The eyes were a pain in the butt. Skin tone on the face is a bit too muggy.









-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Olla,
Quickie just flown in....








Pics didn't come out very good, might re-do them at some point.
-Dusty


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I KNEW IT!

You bastard Dusty, stealing my Eagle-mail!

i'll get you for this, just you wait...

:laugh:

Nice work, as with most of your stuff. Keep it up.

Grish


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

lol,
Finished that dwarf. Didn't need all that much doing really.








And here's the wall with blood. One side has splatter, the other has blood dripping from the bullet holes.








-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
This one I've called Sheamus. 

























And whilst on painting...
15x15mm








20x50mm








35x77mm








30x75mm








50x50mm 








Will be adding more plinths to the DC store once I get some orders shipped off and outta the way :grin:
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I love that wall. Fantastic work. +Rep


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks it is always nice to see terrain.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I need one of those shaker tubes big enough for some D24's.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
I've finally got my own 25 & 40mm base with lip edges (Space under base).
25mm








40mm









40mm Toppers

























Cheers


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

ARgH - plinths again. To cut the story short, I've been trying to perfect plinths for a long time and these are the set (design) I'm going with. I've gone through the proces of painstakingly machining material, moulding & casting so much I've lost count - and I still have niggles with it! But saying that, they are still good enough to have as a offical set. The niggles are things like not quite enough wall for the vice to grip onto making it harder, more delicate for me to grip and flatten the bottoms down. They're not sanded by hand on paper, but instead each one (cast) is machined flat. A slightly higher lip would help tubes slot in better as well making 90 degree tube cuts not so fussy.

Old version - what I'm aiming to reproduce.








New casted top-end-piece. On the right is the New version. Looks nearly exactly the same, but there wasn't a mould before for the end piece.








3xend pieces as a example. Took a bit of time to nail the red marble.On the right being demostated is a set of 40mm Plinths with 25 & 30 mm bases inserted for models of that nature.








30mm Plinth plugged into the 40mm Plinth. On the right is the 30mm Plinth extended.









Fountain Kit
Cast pieces.








Half the kit could be used against a wall as a feature. Drill out the marknigs and it can also be a altar type stand.








25mm based models can butt up to it and fit inside the fountain. The grey stones are bits that were additionally put on (sculpted).








I realised it needed somethign to help fill the bottom in, so it got reworked. Now if you wanted you could pour water effects in.The 2 halves are pinned together. 
















Examples of arrangments. Also tubes could fit.









Pendants
Based on the Cryostasis project, these pendants can fit things upto 6mm. Small skulls fit nicely. A chain with clasp is attached, but it could be used for necklaces, keychains etc.








I needed a rack for these.








Dug out some old Epic models to have a go at. Had fun painting these, easyish n' simple.
















































Epic inside Pendant, m'yah! They don't bob about as much as skulls (tight fit).

















I've been trying out other mediums and also doing something a bit different to get me outta the chair more.
Cutting the dolphin out with the other bits was a pain.
















Did this to show support for Earthrace


----------

